
Show HN: Unlimited HTML Email Templates – SaaS for Designers and Marketers - s-stude
http://www.givemehtml.com/
======
s-stude
Hi,

I'm building GiveMeHtml - a service which will help designers and marketers to
build HTML email templates from their designs and will save some money.

My model is to give teams an ability to test their ideas and to make email
templates quickly.

Any comments are welcome.

